# To much work for 2 day haunt?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

My thoughts for '09 are go pro or no (haunt). 
*(Sorry for the long post/rant. Just curious what some of you thought.)*

As some of you know I put together a walk through haunt at my apartment every year. The desire to go bigger and better every year has got to the point of developing growing pains. I need more space. The time/materials necessary to create a safe enviorment without attaching to existing structure has got to the point of frustration. Don't get me wrong we had a blast Friday and Saturday night (between 200-300), but I keep thinking how much better and easier it would be in a location dedicated to strictly haunting.

Currently I have to build/live/haunt in the same space. Pretty much everyday from about the end of pee wee baseball season to Oct 31st I have to pull materials, props, tools, as well as other personal stored items out to just to work. I calculated about an hour and half each day just to pulling things out and cleaning up each night. Not to mention the hassle of stopping mid project and then trying to get everything back together the following day in order to continue working on it. How much easier it would be to haunt/work in one location where I could build a prop/set put it in place and keep move on to the next.

I'm really considering either finding a new location for '09 and charging or use this as an off year to build more props, come up with new scares and waiting till 2010.

The following are items I need to consider adding to my budget:
are Insurance, Advertising, rent, utilities, and possibly salary.

Last year (my first year) I spent about $2500 on my walk through. This year I'd be willing to bet I spent closer to $5000. I knew it would add up but couldn't bring myself to actually keep up with it. With spending this kind of money on my haunt already why not take the plunge. I think I put out some pretty decent stuff and so do my guests. I just think the idea of some guy putting on a haunt in his apartment takes away some of the value/credit my haunt deserves.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

liability insurance would be in that equation as well I would think


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't specify liability, but thats what I meant by insurance. Got a quote last week for about $800 for a 6 week event up to 4000 people. Seems like $700 - $750 was there minimum amount for coverage.


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Joker,

Who did you get the quote from? I was thinking of the same thing myself. I live in the Dallas/Fort Worth area and there are some great Haunted Houses but I wanted to do a small one that wouldnt break your wallet. I had two hundred come thru on Halloween Night. 

PS you have some great stuff.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll have to look them up again, but they do several haunted houses in Texas. Thrillvania is one I remember him mentioning and there were others. I'll find the info and pm you.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I know what you mean. We are looking to buy a house next year, and one of my main things is yard space. I am at capacity, and I have many things that didn't get to go out.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah, if your blowing through 5 grand, just go pro. if you invested a large chunk of that into a building and actor supplies and went easy on new props, that would probably do. personally, a two day is not worth it to me. my props go up starting sep 14, and can stay up as late as new years^^
i have been known to just put santa hats and holly on my skulls^^we don't really see snow in georgia.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

My props cemetery (stones, fence, & columns) go up the first week in October and are up for the month. The other stuff is being worked on during the month, but I use part of my own living space for my walk thru so some of it is a mad rush at the week of halloween. 

The money is/was spent over several months so it doesn't feel like dropping a lot, but you have a point. I've got quite a bit of stuff from the past couple of years and I've learned a lot as well. Just not sure $5,000 would meet my needs.

Let's say I can rent for $500/month. I'd need to be in by September for setup and atleast a couple weekends for tear down. That's 3 months so $1500. Liability insurance is going to run about $800, so that's $2300. To do this right I'd need (I think) at least $1000 in advertising. That's $3300. There's bound to be some construction costs for walls and such. Plus my haunt would be at least twice its current size so then I'd need more stuff for my rooms. I've also developed a black wall isn't good enough attitude so not sure $5,000 would do it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i would also check on fire laws, you may have to have the building up to code for a haunt...... exit signs ,, fire retardent,, sprinkler system..vent system...plus depending on where this building may be ---zoning laws, traffic, permits for building ex.... all towns &cities are different---dont forget state laws for a bussiness you may need a tax id number too. mmmmmm i think i just spent 5 grand or more


----------



## AnthonyZ (Nov 26, 2008)

You know, Pyro, you're right. Just the inspections will cost a fair bit of scratch. If you get into fire alarm and suppression, you're talking big bucks.


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

Uwill need a lot more than $5000 to go pro. figure on $5000 just for advertising. Remember they need to findout about your haunt so advertising is typically a big hit on the budget. also going pro means inspectors and pain in the a$$ customers. At my pro haunt first year the budget was lets just say a new small house (this was 11 years ago). Remember there will always be things that pop up last second that can really eat up your budget.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Those are exactly the types of things that'll kill a small budget quick. I'm in a small rural area and when I approached the city this year about doing a charity haunt they were like sure we dont care. No permit, no inspection or anything....which I thought was weird, but I'm looking to do something outside the city limits so some of those things I may be able to avoid.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

*Joker... Read this sitting down!*

While I understand your growing pains, don't let those growing pains blind you to the reality that going pro is an EXTREMELY EXPENSIVE PROPOSITION. Having sufficient funds to do it the "right way" is paramount. At the top of the list for doing it the right way is your customer/visitor's safety. When we plan out our maze design for the year we have to include a schematic for the fire suppression system. Both of those designs have to be submitted to the city building inspector and be signed off on by the Fire Marshall. During construction, we have to set up inspections for code compliance. The Fire Marshall comes out during each phase of construction to inspect and to sign off the certificate. Each time he comes out to re-inspect (if needed) we have to pay the city $1,000.00. We go through the hassle of doing it right, because if we don't..... no insurance company will issue insurance.

I could blather on and on about the other pitfalls involved, but I don't want it to seem like I'm trying to disuade you. (Honestly I'm not) I just want you to be aware of the big picture before you dive in. Having a passion for haunting and entertaining is a worthwhile cause in my opinion, however, it's just not one to end up in financial ruin for.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm in the exact same boat as you Joker. We have been doing our haunt since 2005 and we grow tremendously each year. We have a 10x40 storage packed to the ceiling with wall panels and props... It's nuts!

I have been toying around with the idea of going pro since last year (We had a wonderful turn out) and with 2008 being even more successful, I'm tempted more than ever to go pro. But as others have said, there's just so so much to consider with it. If you are able to get a decent building and get it up to code, then absolutely go for it. Do tons and tons of research on different things that go into building and operating a pro haunt. Check out www.hauntworld.com/haunted_house_fourms there's many pro haunters there than you can ask info from. Most of them are pretty helpful with answering questions.

Good luck!
:jol:.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the link FYF, I'll check that out.

I really don't want to miss 2009, but just can't see doing it at my location again. If I'm going to move the haunt, I feel I should move to something a little more permanent and hopefully profitable, even if its only to cover my expenses and make a charitable donation to a worthy cause.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

location, location, location! oh yeah, and networking, networking, networking! if you can find a good building, or a decent building in a place where codes are lax, it will help funds a lot. that is NOT to say that safty is not of the UTMOST importance, but that any superflous inspections and expensive forms that can be avoided is good. reach out to the community--see if you can get sponsers to donate food, workers, wood, or flyers. as for advertising, i dissagree that it must be a 5 grand proposition. invite the local news and radio stations for a free "promo" opening. have your monsters wander around local friendly stores and streets in character with flyers. submit articles to local news and magazines. 
that is not to say that our fellow haunters are not absolutely correct about it being a huge finacial and physical undertaking (not for weekend warriors). it's just that i think with the right connections and commitment it can be done without moving heaven and earth. also, you already have a fan base. play that up lots!

going pro does not mean you have to match netherworld! quility haunting doesn't mean expensive gadgets and real rats in the maze! a budget isn't everything. and anyway--if there is one thing haunters know how to do is to pinch pennies until they bleed^^


----------



## pbragg (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm with you. I do a portable haunt. I use a 10x20 awning in order to avoid the Ohio State Fire Inspections. But when it is set up it is only been for one night. It gets set up normally twice a year (end of Sept for the Cub Scouts) and on Halloween for my companies TorT Open House. This year I am actually setting it up 2 or 3 more times. 2 are due to our Relay for Life Team "Inlaws and Outlaws - Haunting for Hope". The other is actually at a haunt festival in Portsmouth, OH. I have multiple pnuematic props and such. Transporting is now taking multiple trips and set up is pretty much an entire day of nonstop work. I am wanting to go pro but Ohio Fire Laws, location, and a little thing called lack of funding to even make a light stab at it.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

pbragg said:


> I'm with you. I do a portable haunt. I use a 10x20 awning in order to avoid the Ohio State Fire Inspections. But when it is set up it is only been for one night. It gets set up normally twice a year (end of Sept for the Cub Scouts) and on Halloween for my companies TorT Open House. This year I am actually setting it up 2 or 3 more times. 2 are due to our Relay for Life Team "Inlaws and Outlaws - Haunting for Hope". The other is actually at a haunt festival in Portsmouth, OH. I have multiple pnuematic props and such. Transporting is now taking multiple trips and set up is pretty much an entire day of nonstop work. I am wanting to go pro but Ohio Fire Laws, location, and a little thing called lack of funding to even make a light stab at it.


Pics? I've considered the trailer approach, but just not sure I can do what I want in it. I've even considered making side walls fold out and lay flat (with support of course) and adding modular walls to add sq footage.

Regardless of how successful a haunt is I know that SAFETY is the #1 priority. I'd feel horrible if someone got hurt because I was careless. I scratch several ideas/props every year because I see something that may or may not be safe. Actually after going to a few pro haunts I must be anal about it, but that's ok. I don't have to worry about someone being hurt because I didn't plan.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

also add to your budget electric, you be surprised how much you use in a walk though.


----------



## pbragg (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## pbragg (Nov 12, 2006)

joker said:


> Pics? I've considered the trailer approach, but just not sure I can do what I want in it. I've even considered making side walls fold out and lay flat (with support of course) and adding modular walls to add sq footage.
> 
> Regardless of how successful a haunt is I know that SAFETY is the #1 priority. I'd feel horrible if someone got hurt because I was careless. I scratch several ideas/props every year because I see something that may or may not be safe. Actually after going to a few pro haunts I must be anal about it, but that's ok. I don't have to worry about someone being hurt because I didn't plan.


www.myspace.com/chillingham_manor for pics





 for video


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

I never thought of fire codes. How about parking????


----------

